# Garton Batwing



## lastdecoy (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Garton Batwing tricycle. I was hoping someone could tell me some more about it such as when it was made and what it is worth. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like somewhere between 1930s and 1940s. Here's a site you could also check: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/garton.php?osCsid=037b496e2ca41f50f1faacaf9b03d2ab

The site owner also has a blog where you can submit a photo and ask about it's age. He won't quote you values on the blog, but he does have an online price/value guide you can purchase for a small, nominal, one-time fee. He's pretty knowledgable about older tricycles.

Dave


----------



## lastdecoy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you! I will check out the other site and see what he has to say.


----------

